# A few shots from my reef tank



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Enjoy!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks very nice. Good shots also.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Nice setup. That yellow tang need to put on some weight


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice shots, very colorful!


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

Got some great shots there. 
Dont suppose ya could post one of the full tank?? Thatd be awesome.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment, I will post more pictures soon.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

looks great, like the first 2 pics especially


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

*A few more pics*

Enjoy!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great pix !! Would love to see a full tank shot


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Your livestock is very healthy, looking good!


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, the Sailfin Tang was from IPU, by the way. Great fish!


----------

